# Sigh - Gmail won't stop reading my e-mails out loud!



## mavericksv (Jan 12, 2012)

I am not a complete idiot... I flash ROM/Kernels and all that fun stuff all the time.. Currently running AOKP M3...
My problem is, my damn gmail client keeps reading my emails out loud! How can I get it to stop?

I already checked the text to speech options, there is nothing there... I looked in accessibility as well, no dice?

I am lost... Help??


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

mavericksv said:


> I am not a complete idiot... I flash ROM/Kernels and all that fun stuff all the time.. Currently running AOKP M3...
> My problem is, my damn gmail client keeps reading my emails out loud! How can I get it to stop?
> 
> I already checked the text to speech options, there is nothing there... I looked in accessibility as well, no dice?
> ...


Do you have an app such as Light Flow installed? Can't some of them control odd stuff like this?

Also, have you tried going to Apps/All/Gmail/Clear Data? It will take the app a minute or so to reset itself. Just sort of a "shot in the dark" suggestion.

Good luck.


----------



## mavericksv (Jan 12, 2012)

Well... I literally had to Freeze Google Text to Voice in TB...
NOTHING else would work!


----------



## Chopes (Dec 18, 2011)

mavericksv said:


> Well... I literally had to Freeze Google Text to Voice in TB...
> NOTHING else would work!


I am so sorry but I just read this post and busted out laughing, everyone in the office turned and looked and now I am in trouble. You made my day though.


----------



## usn.mustanger (Jul 20, 2011)

In the Accessibility settings, turn off "Install web scripts ". That fixed it for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

what was so funny mine does the same thing and I hate it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

mine is already off and still does it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha, now I want mine to do it just for fun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe GMail Man is inside your phone!


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

so uh does this do this for anyone else? If so how do you turn it off?


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

anyone know how to turn this off??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Killimansorrow (Jul 9, 2011)

A friend of mine had this happen. Apparently, he says the problem was Widget Locker.... One of the setting in there.



mavericksv said:


> I am not a complete idiot... I flash ROM/Kernels and all that fun stuff all the time.. Currently running AOKP M3...
> My problem is, my damn gmail client keeps reading my emails out loud! How can I get it to stop?
> 
> I already checked the text to speech options, there is nothing there... I looked in accessibility as well, no dice?
> ...


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Wait...how do I turn it on? This would be great if I could get a webpage or email read to me as I drive


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

oh no you don't lol it is super annoying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

yeah how do you turn it on?

Can you turn it on to read sms and emails while driving?

Using only the app... not a special 3rd party app.


----------

